# walgreen 5 off coupon good 9/29 & 9/30 only



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Checking some of my favorite savings sites and ran into this one on 2 different sites and thought I'd share

$5 Off $25 | Sweepstakes & Promotions | Walgreens


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

What I find funny is that I didn't get through the Walgreens email, but yet it's at Walgreens site???


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wasn't in any of my walgreen emails. I just happened to check the coupon cravings (I think what it's name) site looking for any fast food places offering freeies this week. No fast food freebies but on their updates for this week a coupon for walgreens. Then went to a second coupon listing site again looking for fast food freebies and again listed on an updated list walgreens for this week. 

Stinker


----------

